# Labeling of Arrows



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

I am returning to Bow hunting after many years of shoulder problems. 

There used to be a regulation where you had to put your name and address on your arrows(or am I dreaming)

Can someone point me to the regulation or is it still a requirement


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't know if any law or regulation that requires this from the State. I do know that some land owners/lease management requires that you have your name on arrows and limits the number you can carry into the field.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

That is not a law.....the only time I have ever heard of this is when your hunting on a day hunt operation and that was just a rule of the outfitter.....


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

It did used to be a state law, but was dropped a number of years back.


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

ACbob said:


> It did used to be a state law, but was dropped a number of years back.


Thanks for the info...I thought I was having a senior moment(again)


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*arrow*

i have found arrows with names, addresses, and phone numbers on them.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

ACbob said:


> It did used to be a state law, but was dropped a number of years back.


Yep that ended back in the mid 80's, as when I first tried out bow hunting it was still going on in 82.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I think LSBA helped get that requirement dropped back in the 80s.

I often still put a name or a lable on my arrows. It is important to know which is which, in case you have one that is acting up...you will know something is wrong with that individual and not you.

I have used lots of theams on mine....superheros, girls names, etc...on my big trips I put the names of my buddies. So when I went to Africa, I carried a few friends with me. When I got back I told them the story of the arrow with their name on it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! I was the same way when I started bow hunting again (thanks to that Pale Guy) and I asked the same question lol.

Use to be the first thing a Game Warden looked at; are your arrows marked with your name address and phone number? lol.

TH


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

ACbob said:


> It did used to be a state law, but was dropped a number of years back.


Ding Ding, a winner! I heard a rumor but know know the validity that it was stopped due to the crazy things PETA may do to someone if they find your arrow in a dead deer carcass.


----------

